# Any opinions on 613 Originals 4 color format?



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

I recently got a 2 color order from Versatrans and am very happy with both the service and product. However I have a lot of designs that are 6 or more colors.

Those seem pretty expensive there, even using their 4 color process. I just got an account at 613 Originals and their 4 color process is much cheaper. However I have never bought any transfers from them yet.

My designs go on black cotton tees and denim shirts, so they need to be good at not showing through. Has anyone bought transfers from 613 Originals using their classic 4 color process format?

If so are you happy or not happy with the color, look, feel and press ease of them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnchesley (Jan 26, 2008)

I have been happy with what I have ordered, although their ordering process can be a little confusing.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

johnchesley said:


> I have been happy with what I have ordered, although their ordering process can be a little confusing.


Thanks for letting me know. Yeah I already tried to place an order for what I consider a 2 color design, but they had so many questions about it I decided to skip it. 

But my other 6 colors and up designs should be easier for them if they do the 4 color process. Like "here it is, print it".


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have them send you 4C samples.


----------



## 613OriginalsRick (Sep 17, 2018)

Good morning Bill,


We do have free samples available with all formulas in it and at least two process samples in our Classic and Varsity formulas for your to test. We advertise Classic as our softest hand.

Scroll to the bottom of any of our main pages for our Free Sample request and we can get one in the mail for you. Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

613OriginalsRick said:


> Good morning Bill,
> 
> 
> We do have free samples available with all formulas in it and at least two process samples in our Classic and Varsity formulas for your to test. We advertise Classic as our softest hand.
> ...


Hi Rick, thanks for the info. I'm hoping to send a design soon that has 6 colors, so want to use your 4 color process. I tried a black and white design that has many "shades" of black and gray.

Versatrans did it as a 2 color design and the shades came out great. But I was told by your company that I needed to revise it as only pure black and white or add the other colors.

So I cancelled that one. But I assume any design I submit using your 4 color process will not have that problem. Anyways again I will send a new design soon.

I'm adding Daytona Beach Bike Week text to a main design above and below it. That way I can use it as both a stand alone main design by cutting out the text, or as a bike week design.


----------

